

Quantifying the Clickbait and Linkbait in BuzzFeed Article Titles - koolhead17
http://minimaxir.com/2015/01/linkbait/

======
minimaxir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8893448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8893448)

------
ilovefood
I wanted to do this, but didn't have time. Thanks for the study this will be
helpful! Nice use of R, it's my favorite after Python :)

